# 3 dead dogs tomorrow :-(



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have just heard from caroline, thats looking for the urgent homes for 4 staffies due to be put to sleep come tomorrow!

Thankfully Flash has found somewhere and will not be PTS.

Sadly, The other 3, Mylo, Phoebe, and Bonkers will be if they are not rehomed or safehoused by today.

Can you offer a shelter for these animals so 3 lifes are not wasted.?
Anyone who can offer:-

A forever home,
A foster home,
A rescue space, Please come forward now!!!

Please PM me, Or leave a message under this post, and i will send your details to caroline.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG! hope they can find homes quickly! Whatabout Michelle (Animallover)?? She took in three rescues recently! Don't know if she has rehomed them as I have been away for a few weeks but if she has maybe she would help! Caroline has her number I think!
All the best 
DT


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you DT, i will email her now!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone?????


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry i cant help will bump up the thread for you though xxxxxxxx


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

hey i canit help but have tryed putting these dogs on her Animal Lifeline UK • Index page
there r lots of people who might be able to help 
or here 
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you.

If anyone can offer a home, Please PM or Email on:-

[email protected]


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump bump.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

BUMP 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> I have just heard from caroline, thats looking for the urgent homes for 4 staffies due to be put to sleep come tomorrow!
> 
> Thankfully Flash has found somewhere and will not be PTS.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Leigh cats and dogs home? Or maybe even dogs trust, they never put a healthy dog down.
Danielle.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

danielled said:


> Have you tried Leigh cats and dogs home? Or maybe even dogs trust, they never put a healthy dog down.
> Danielle.


Yes and im not getting any reply!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What about Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If you could get a dog to me I will take and emergency foster and wait for a space in my local rescue, They never put a dog down! I am in Dumfries and galloway.. I know its far but these dogs need to be saved! 

I have experience with staffs and I'm at home all day. I have trained agressive dogs before so whatever their temperaments not a problem.

x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

National Animal Welfare Trust?

National Animal Welfare Trust - working towards a future where no animal is refused help


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope these three can be saved  I would but already have a foster. Sorry x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Leigh do put dogs to sleep, esp staffy types. I'd rather let the dogs be pts where they are than subject them to Leigh Animal 'Sanctuary'. Is the people responsible for getting these dogs out a rescue? Will they be offering rescue back up to foster homes and are the dogs assessed before being give to foster?


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes to all over the above!

Here is the covering email i got, I did xpost it the other day!

We are pleading to NON-KILL Rescue establishments in the UK to help place the following four dogs ( SBT's) which are due to be put to sleep on Wednesday the 26th August 2009.

The dogs are situated in the Kent area of the UK.
Three of the dogs are around 2 years old and younger, one is only a 9 month old puppy, the other dog is only around 4 years old.

Please help us to ensure that their lives do not end before they have even begun!

Please help us move all four dogs to safety by providing sanctuary until loving homes can be found for them.


C426 "Mylo"

White/Tan SBT Entire male 1-2 years Available from 18.8.09
No chip found - Good bodily condition
Good with people and dogs but not good with cats!!!!!!!!!
Knows Sit…. Likes treats, balls , tuggee's and squeekies
A Small Staffie - very cute little lad…..a fun dog - very excitable and playful - would benefit from some extra training .. would suit a family..

C431 "Phoebe"

Brindle/White SBT female 4+ years Available from 15.8.09
No chip found. Good bodily condition
Good with people - most dogs and seems Ok with cats. Knows Sit Gives paw and will come to command.
Likes treat and a ball but wants to plat with tuggee's and squeekies but not really sure what to do with them !!!! Really nice girl - does pull on lead and would be better walked with a harness…Eager to please - a real sweetie!!!


C408 "Bonkers"

Dk Brindle SBT Entire male 1-2 years Available now 17.8.09
No chip found. Good condition - but has had 2 lots of treatment for Kennel cough - which it doesn't have!!! We are sure that the dog has lungworm and he is on a months treatment to clear it up. Lungworm is passed in faces but cannot be contracted by others dogs as it needs to breed through a host - such as slugs or snails . So no risk to anyone taking with other dogs as long as poo is cleared up properly and disposed
of !!!!! He has one tablet each week for a month - which will be supplied with the dog.
Good with people, some dogs but not good with cats !!!
Knows sit, down and gives paw. Loves treats balls,tugges and squeekies
Will need a firm hand as he lives up to his name - very excitable energetic and boisterous - but is essentially a nice dog - just needs some discipline in his life and a caring home….


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

And here is the babies!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry just got a confirming email.

"These reason these dogs are going to be PTS is because we can-not find a rescue to fall back on if we foster the dogs out"

But if you are a foster and can fall back on a rescue please let us know!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Leigh cats and dogs home do put dogs down but on the quiet so to speak, they were on the news and in the paper a bit back, they dont do this 7 day thing but they are usually ram jam packed full pluss you have to pay to leave a dog there and they usually have loads of staffies needing homes there, also they dont home check or ask any questions, anyone is free to walk in and take any dog, ive heard of a few dogs being taken from there then put down when owners cant cope as they ahve no room to take them back 

not a grat place sadly.

Hope these find homes, i cant foster i have four dogs 5 cats and lots of small furries including loose chickens and rabbits so i dont like to introduce strange dogs as its taking a huge risk, fingers crossed.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

JSR said:


> Leigh do put dogs to sleep, esp staffy types. I'd rather let the dogs be pts where they are than subject them to Leigh Animal 'Sanctuary'. Is the people responsible for getting these dogs out a rescue? Will they be offering rescue back up to foster homes and are the dogs assessed before being give to foster?


sorry missed this, but spot on. Leigh often goes under the term or 'sanctuary' but its a business to make profit from unwanted dogs, its a shop basically. buy any dog if it dosnt suit take it back and get another within four weeks  bit like buying a new jumper or pair of pants.

they have no trianing or back up, when you ask if they are good with cats they say 'take it home and try it' best avoided id say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> If you could get a dog to me I will take and emergency foster and wait for a space in my local rescue, They never put a dog down! I am in Dumfries and galloway.. I know its far but these dogs need to be saved!
> 
> I have experience with staffs and I'm at home all day. I have trained agressive dogs before so whatever their temperaments not a problem.
> 
> x


Great offer PG (bless you) , hope that something can be worked out here.
regards
DT


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hiya all.

Just heard that all four our safe now, BUT...........

MYLO and BONKERS are still at the rescue, And may still be PTS if another rescue or forever home isn't found!

These dogs was saved due to donations at last min!


----------



## rachaeljoules (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow so happy these dogs were saved, i read every post in near tears,


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Im sooo pleased, praying someone will come forward for them with forever homes.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Im sooo pleased, praying someone will come forward for them with forever homes.


Yes me too


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Help needed?

Mylo had just found a home! WOW how lucky was that timing!
The only problem is, Its in cumbria.

Can anyone assist?


----------

